# Swinging Dummy...



## wanderingstudent (Feb 17, 2019)

While there is no substitute for an actual training partner, dummies like the one below; have some use.


----------



## jobo (Feb 17, 2019)

does that vid work for you ? as its unavailable to me !


----------



## Bruce7 (Feb 17, 2019)

wanderingstudent said:


> While there is no substitute for an actual training partner, dummies like the one below; have some use.


That was very interesting, I have not seen that before.


----------



## jobo (Feb 17, 2019)

wanderingstudent said:


> While there is no substitute for an actual training partner, dummies like the one below; have some use.


Haha, I love the taped on training shoe, so life like, have you considered letting kids to throw rock at you, it's great for build reactions and movement


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Feb 17, 2019)

very nice!!  id love to see it as like a heavy pipe, swinging on chains, and a pad or two for head and sides


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 17, 2019)

Reminds me of a slip bag, aka maize bag


----------



## wanderingstudent (Feb 17, 2019)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> very nice!!  id love to see it as like a heavy pipe, swinging on chains, and a pad or two for head and sides



This was just thrown together quick, so folks get the idea.  Of course, all your suggestions would make it better.  Including being able to adjust the height.

Build your own, and have fun with it.


----------



## wanderingstudent (Feb 17, 2019)

jobo said:


> Haha, I love the taped on training shoe, so life like, have you considered letting kids to throw rock at you, it's great for build reactions and movement[/QUOTE
> 
> That's a fine suggestion.
> 
> ...


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 17, 2019)

If they complain about that stuff, give them the same lesson in dodging rocks that the kids gave you.


----------

